# Prosthetic Arms



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Someone was asking me if I knew where I could buy a "Real Feel" type prosthetic arm that could be used in dog training -- anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Now that's an interesting thought. I've never heard of such a thing, but it is interesting. A suggestion though, if you want to try a realistic bite, get yourself a length of canvas covered fire hose, oh about 15 inches long. Slit it lengthwise. Use it to cover the arm. Wrap about 4 layers of heavy cotton cloth on top. Use that to catch the dog. Back before the days of all the assorted sleeves etc, and you choice of equipment was burlap or bare skin, it's what we used to use. It gives the dog a very realistic feeling. When the dog was biting, the decoy would roll his arm inside the sleeve and the dog could feel the muscle moving. It really helped build a strong bite. One caution however, you will get some nasty pressure bruises and bumps. Thank God for modern equipment.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

the dutch use newspapers


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When I was in Holland in the 80's they were using the newer neoprene compression sleeves and a leather gauntlet. The pressure was almost unbearable. You could really feel the dog increasing thier grip as they felt the muscles roll under the leather.

DFrost


----------

